
Synthesizing Constants - ingve
https://blog.regehr.org/archives/1636
======
saagarjha
> In this piece I want to discuss an aspect of program synthesis that sounds
> like it should be easy, but isn’t: synthesizing constant values.

Funny, I had always thought of it this way: I was expecting that the compiler
engineers had just hardcoded a couple of constant synthesis rules and left it
at that.

